# Do The 1995 Anniversary Super Sports Have Any Value?



## ace (Aug 12, 2016)

Shimano 105 grupo.


----------



## rhenning (Aug 12, 2016)

Of course they have some value as a nice riding lightweight bike.  Collectors value?  I wouldn't pay extra for one.  By 1995 Schwinn had been dead for a couple of years so it was just the new company living off of Schwinn names.  It would be a good bike to own but I wouldn't buy it as an investment nor would I pay a Premium for it.  The seat is off a Trek I believe.  Roger


----------



## ace (Aug 13, 2016)

rhenning said:


> Of course they have some value as a nice riding lightweight bike.  Collectors value?  I wouldn't pay extra for one.  By 1995 Schwinn had been dead for a couple of years so it was just the new company living off of Schwinn names.  It would be a good bike to own but I wouldn't buy it as an investment nor would I pay a Premium for it.  The seat is off a Trek I believe.  Roger



Would $150 be a fair price? Would a nice set of Campy Ypsilon Oxide Strada hoops with Durace hubs increase it's value? Thanks!


----------



## momo608 (Aug 13, 2016)

ace said:


> Would $150 be a fair price? Would a nice set of Campy Ypsilon Oxide Strada hoops with Durace hubs increase it's value? Thanks!



If you like it and you apparently do, buy it! Always offer less than the asking price. Not many hobbies offer this much for so little. Most bikes have value in their individual parts, not the sum total of their parts. You have to accept that you will not get all your money back on something like this if you do upgrades. You do it for the pleasure of making it what you want.


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 13, 2016)

It's a little rough but that's a lot of bike for 150 bux, check the condition of the drive though, looks like it was owned by an oiler who liked the big ring.


----------

